# Gum Paste - Peony



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I started making peonies with gum paste but noticed that the wire has started to slide out.

I am using 20 gauge wire for the cone and 26 gauge for the petals.

My adhesive is meringue powder/water . I realize that peonies in large are top heavy , but how can I stop the wire from sliding out ?

Any thoughts or comments ?

Thanks

Petals.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've always just used regular egg whites. No one is going to eat the flowers anyway, if you're worried about food safety issues.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you chefpeon for your feedback. I have a big project underway right now and any tips will help me.

Petals.


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

If your cone is made of styrofoam, maybe try inserting the wire horizontally through the cone, bending it around, then twisting the wires together at the bottom?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Rosesen,

You nailed it !

You see I was trying to get the flower "* All Sugar *". But after some research (my teacher did not teach to us use styrofoam) many are using the styrofoam to lighten the weight of the flower. I did a series of flowers with just the bulb-like interior , took 2 days to harden (way too long) and the end result was top heavy flowers creating problems for the wire.

Last night I was working on them again using the styrofoam and it was terrific. What a difference !!!!

I took a 1" styrofoam ball , a 11/2" and 2 inch , cut them in half and a cut a piece of aluminum foil and made molds to support the petals (empty egg cartons work good too). I also used a peony veiner (or peony press) for the leaves beforehand.

If you have any other thoughts or comments , please feel free to let me know.

Thank you,

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I finally was able to get a very strong adhesive made for the peonies.......gum-tex + merigue powder + water = crazy glue !

Just thought I would share the result.


----------

